# Klipsch ProMedia 2.1



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Just picked up a Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Subwoofer (only) really cheap and was wondering what I can sell it for.
Thank You in advance


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you only have the subwoofer, it won't work without the preamp.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I paid 10 dollars for it..so not a big loss if it wont work..there selling the control pod for 28 dollars would it be worth buying that and then selling it


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

That would get the sub working, but still no satellite speakers. Someone may still be interested if they had a blown amp even without the preamp.

I am guessing that you don't know if it works, right? Could be a little risky. Those plate amps had a tendency to fail after 2-3 years, or at least they did on mine.

My suggestion is put it on ebay for $35-40 and see what happens. Of course if you had to pay shipping out of that you won't be making much.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Yea I will have to figure something out seen the sub there and seen what they retail at used thought I could make an easy 50 bucks and put that towards my system


----------

